# Appy Coloration?



## Lwhisperer (Sep 11, 2012)

Hello Color Pros!

This is Daisy, an 18 year old full Appy mare that belongs to a friend of mine. I saw a post of another Appy mare and it made me wonder about what this coloration would be referred to as. Pretty sure she is some kind of roan, but I'm not knowledgeable about variations on roans so am curious as to how she could be classified. I have known her for about 4 years and from what I can tell, her roaning has changed very little/not at all in those 4 years. 

I would be particularly interested in Chiilaa or Poseidon's opinions, but any experienced/knowledgeable opinions would be greatly appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

She's a varnish roan, which is exclusive to the Appaloosa genes. It's similar to gray in that it changes the coat color to white over time; however, it does so in whatever manner it sees fit, so to say. Grays are always born one color and will continue to "gray out" until they are fleabitten or just completely white. Varnish begins whenever it feels and ends whenever it feels. The Appy mare I've known for 2 years and see most days is 12 or 13 and is just now starting to show varnish traits.

I'll link this to NdAppy so she can post the progression of varnish roan over one of her mares.


----------



## Lwhisperer (Sep 11, 2012)

Thank you, Poseidon! I LOVE learning about coloring. Of course, I care much more about the mind/build of an animal as far as usability, but ever since I bought a paint (based on her mind and build, I just got lucky with the color!), I've been intrigued by the genetics of all colorings and variations. I've learned something new today: Didn't even know there was such a thing as a "varnish roan!"


----------



## Lwhisperer (Sep 11, 2012)

Oh, also, do her mane and tail classify as "flaxen?"


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

Varnish roan 

Technically all Appaloosas are varnish roans. It's just the pattern genes that are added and decided "Mkay..should I reorganize the white and color hairs into a blanket? Or maybe reorganize them into a leopard?"
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Yes, I would call her a flaxen chestnut.


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

I would also say varnish. But, also don't forget some patterns can come in really weirdly. Like here is a snowflake appy http://www.theequinest.com/images/appy-snowflake.jpg


----------



## autumnheart (Mar 12, 2012)

Not sure, but looks very unique.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Not all appaloosas are varnish roans. A good majority of them are, but not ALL. 

Nokota I wouldn't consider that horse you linked to be a snowflake. 


edited... Trying to figure out how to get Photobucket to link to the forum... it's having a tantrum. Stay tuned, will have a slideshow up shortly.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

HA! I think I have it fixed now!

Varnish Roan Progression, click to view


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

NdAppy said:


> Not all appaloosas are varnish roans. A good majority of them are, but not ALL.
> 
> Nokota I wouldn't consider that horse you linked to be a snowflake.
> 
> ...


Yeah. And actually here's another considered to be snowflake.
http://www.aphcuk.org/documents/aphcuk/Feb2009/SNOWFLAKE COAT PATTERN.JPG

And that link you put up, makes me wonder if the appy i had really was few sopt, or if possibly a varnish roan


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

IMPO the appy is more than likely rabicano with a blanket over it's hips. You can see the white at the top of the tail as well.


----------

